# How much bone meal powder to add to ground raw?



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

For people who make their own ground meat mixes - how much bone meal powder do you add?

Background: Beckett is midway through a 2-month course of doxycycline and has been experiencing a low appetite, but needs to eat to avoid digestive upset from the meds. In the past few days, he's been refusing the chicken quarters/turkey necks that I usually use as RMB (I don't like to use beef RMB and won't introduce pork until after the antibiotics are finished). His pickiness comes in phases and I'm sure that this will pass, but in the meantime I need to keep his diet balanced as best I can. I have all the ingredients on hand to make my own mix (ground meats, tripe, OM, veggies, etc), and just purchased a container of Kal Bone Meal Powder (Kal Bone Meal Powder -- 16 oz - Vitacost).

Thanks!


----------



## dis222 (Mar 30, 2013)

lemonadeicedtea said:


> For people who make their own ground meat mixes - how much bone meal powder do you add?
> 
> Background: Beckett is midway through a 2-month course of doxycycline and has been experiencing a low appetite, but needs to eat to avoid digestive upset from the meds. In the past few days, he's been refusing the chicken quarters/turkey necks that I usually use as RMB (I don't like to use beef RMB and won't introduce pork until after the antibiotics are finished). His pickiness comes in phases and I'm sure that this will pass, but in the meantime I need to keep his diet balanced as best I can. I have all the ingredients on hand to make my own mix (ground meats, tripe, OM, veggies, etc), and just purchased a container of Kal Bone Meal Powder (Kal Bone Meal Powder -- 16 oz - Vitacost).
> 
> Thanks!


a 60 pound dog does well on about 4 grams a day.. so you can be the judge from there


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

dis222 said:


> a 60 pound dog does well on about 4 grams a day.. so you can be the judge from there


Thanks!


----------

